
Earth may have kept its own water rather than getting it from asteroids - ourmandave
http://news.sciencemag.org/earth/2015/11/earth-may-have-kept-its-own-water-rather-getting-it-asteroids
======
dang
Url changed from [http://gizmodo.com/a-new-study-challenges-assumptions-
about-...](http://gizmodo.com/a-new-study-challenges-assumptions-about-the-
origins-of-1742474825), which points to this.

